# Config_sysfs_deprecated_v2 [Solved]

## aCOSwt

Hello,

I am confused by the labeling of this kernel configuration option :

While the help description remains identical, it is labeled :

- remove sysfs features which may confuse old userspace tools in 2.6.31-r10

- enable deprecated sysfs features which may confuse old userspace tools in 2.6.32-r7

My basic English tells me it means exactly the contrary.Last edited by aCOSwt on Sun May 02, 2010 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rexilion

Yes, it is a contradiction. Activate it on the first and disable it at the second to get rid of it.

----------

## aCOSwt

Thanks for confirming Rexilion.

----------

